

In Defense of Parenthood: new study shows children bring happiness [pdf] - Tichy
http://www.faculty.ucr.edu/~sonja/papers/NKEDLinpress.pdf

======
lutusp
A quote: "Recent scholarly and media accounts paint a portrait of unhappy
parents who find remarkably little joy in taking care of their children, but
the scientific basis for these claims remains inconclusive."

Yes, and this study suffers from the same problem -- insufficient rigor,
obvious bias on the part of the investigators, no control group, sloppy
experimental design. A typical psychology study that discovers exactly what
the researchers expected to discover.

A meta-analysis of all the studies on this topic would produce nothing that
would contradict the null hypothesis (of no significant measured effect), as
has recently happened with respect to depression medications.

It's not science, it's psychological science.

------
Protostome
What is happiness? How can you objectively evaluate if a person is happier
than his friend?

~~~
dguaraglia
Oh, you just measure the SPH (smiles per hour), substract the SWI (swear word
index) and voila, you have a number

